# SIG's



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Iis there anyone in here who can make a good sig for me if so reply and ill contact you. I apologize if this threads in the wrong place. I dont know the 1st thing about making a sig so please help me out someone. Thanks.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

more detials, what fighter, what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> more detials, what fighter, what are you looking for exactly?


Maby kind of a mike swick version of bonnar426's sig with the the swick-fu logo and expression"when in doubt knock em out" on it. I would greatly appreciate if you could do this contact me back if you can please.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> Maby kind of a mike swick version of bonnar426's sig with the the swick-fu logo and expression"when in doubt knock em out" on it. I would greatly appreciate if you could do this contact me back if you can please.


ill tell ya what, you provide me with the swick-fu logo and then image of swick u want used and ill give it a shot.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I attached some pics im not sure if it worked if it didnt tell me. I dont know if it'll be enough to work on just do what you can. and mabye but his name across the sig thanks


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> I attached some pics im not sure if it worked if it didnt tell me. I dont know if it'll be enough to work on just do what you can. and mabye but his name across the sig thanks


great!

but its 1 AM now, ill come up with something in the AM, well it is AM, i mean in the acceptable AM


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

this is the best i can do right now, let me know if its ok.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> this is the best i can do right now, let me know if its ok.


Thanks a lot! im definatly gonna use it I just need to figure out how to add it as my sig. I dont know how I set it up. I'll find out I think. Thanks again man its awesome!


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> Thanks a lot! im definatly gonna use it I just need to figure out how to add it as my sig. I dont know how I set it up. I'll find out I think. Thanks again man its awesome!


im glad you like it, but im kinda a perfectionist and i didnt have much time to work on it so when i do im gonna make a better one. so feel free to use it forever if you want but when i make a better ill let you know.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> im glad you like it, but im kinda a perfectionist and i didnt have much time to work on it so when i do im gonna make a better one. so feel free to use it forever if you want but when i make a better ill let you know.


Ok thanks man


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> Thanks a lot! im definatly gonna use it I just need to figure out how to add it as my sig. I dont know how I set it up. I'll find out I think. Thanks again man its awesome!


It's easy. Just save the banner someone makes you to your personal PC, then upload the image to a free image host, I like ImageShack® - Hosting - then on the bottom of that page - after you upload it, you'll see a bar with this to the right of it: Direct link to image. Copy that, and come here. Go to Edit Signature under your User CP. Then, all you have left is to create tags. Put the URL of your photo in between the 2 tags, and bam - your sig is done.

Just for reference, it should look something like this when you are done:

"[IMG]yourbanneraddress" - without the quotations

Hope that helps.

EDIT: I just noticed that you already have it in there.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Could someone please make me a Matt Hughes sig pleaseeeeee. Be greatly appreicated. msn me on [email protected] . cheers


----------



## JRdaKANG (Oct 8, 2006)

I would like a dark looking sig with Vitor on one side Frank on the other and Mirko in the middle. if someone could dop this i would owe them the world. put my name in the bottom right hand corner.


----------

